# Stent's



## Jen (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone here keep Stent's Birdeating spiders? I would love some pics and any advice on husbandry, Cheers, Boo


----------



## Trouble (Dec 6, 2007)

This is mine:lol::lol: ROFL
Look on google, they have some good pics of birdeating spiders on there


----------



## bitey (Dec 6, 2007)

lol, that looks great trouble,


----------



## Jen (Dec 6, 2007)

Pfft, thats not a real spider, it has 10 legs


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't keep them but other tarantulas are similar in requirements. Send me a PM if you want a web site with some more info - they are a nice T and will be my next spider.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Jen said:


> Pfft, thats not a real spider, it has 10 legs


 
It was, ah..... geneticly deformd lol:lol:


----------



## bylo (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is a picture of a stents birdeater post malt.
they have a slight tinge of purple to them at this stage

they are kept the same way as any species of birdeater.

we have care sheets on our website and we also have the stents birdeater for sale


----------



## firedragon (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL Good pic trouble.. Very cute, will you be breeding something like that soon and can i get one from you LOL...


----------



## hornet (Dec 7, 2007)

stents can be kept like most other aussie t's. I keep young in small deli cups, once they out grow them into chinese containers then as sub-adults and adults into kritter keepers or tanks. Use moist coco peat as a substrate.


----------



## Jen (Dec 8, 2007)

by coco peat do you mean coir? Cheers bylo, i'll go have a look.


----------



## hornet (Dec 9, 2007)

yup, coir or you can use peat moss but i recomend against it as the harvesting is destroying peat bogs.


----------



## Jen (Dec 9, 2007)

Great, now are there any restrictions that anyone knows about for moving them interstate? I found out that i can't take my reps to Perth, so what about inverts?


----------



## hornet (Dec 9, 2007)

Invert keeping is illegal in WA. I know of people being raided for having inverts.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 9, 2007)

firedragon said:


> LOL Good pic trouble.. Very cute, will you be breeding something like that soon and can i get one from you LOL...


 
LOL yeah I'll be sure to give you a call:lol:, but o warn you.. they are quick buggars lol:lol:


----------

